# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  ABD Ortadoğu'da "en az iki ülkeye" saldıracak

## bozok

*''ABD Ortadoğu'ya saldırmaya hazırlanıyor''* 

_İran Cumhurbaşkanı Mahmud Ahmedinejad, ABD'nin gelecek 3 ay içinde Ortadoğu'da "en az iki ülkeye" askeri saldırı düzenleyeceğini öne sürdü._

*27 Temmuz 2010 Salı, 14:50:49 / HaberTürk*

 

Devlet televizyonu Press TV'ye dün verdiği demeçte "ünümüzdeki 3 ay içinde bölgedeki en az iki ülkeye saldırmaya karar verdiler" ifadesini kullanan Ahmedinejad, İran'ın bu ülkeler arasında olup olmadığı ya da hangi istihbarat nedeniyle böyle düşündüğü konularında ise bir bilgi vermedi.

Tahran'a yönelik uluslararası yaptırımları da eleştiren Ahmedinejad, "Yaptırımlar sayesinde bizi müzakereye ikna edebileceklerini düşünmeleri sadece bir hata" dedi.

ABD ve İsrail, İran'ın nükleer programına karşı askeri harekatı seçenek dışı bırakmayı reddetmişti.

Nükleer cephaneliği olduğu iddiasını kabul ya da ret etmeyen İsrail, daha önce de şüpheli gördüğü nükleer hedeflere saldırı düzenlemişti. 1981'de Irak'a ait tek nükleer reaktörü yerle bir eden İsrail, 2007'de de Suriye'de şüpheli gördüğü bir alanı bombalamıştı.

AA

----------

